# [German NR] Cornelius Dieckmann OH average – 12.56



## Yes We Can! (Nov 19, 2015)

[youtubehd]2q2WRGxRqtw[/youtubehd]


(13.36), 12.91, 11.97, (11.86), 12.80
Really happy about this average! Ranked seventh in the world as of 19 November 2015. It took me two weeks short of a year to beat my 13.00 (which was actually done in the same venue).

Just 0.02 seconds faster and this would have been tied 5th in the world (Collin Burns 12.54, Keaton Ellis 12.55) but still very nice!

Cube: MoFang GE Thunderclap
Competition: Franconia Winter 2015, first round

Apologies for the lighting! It's hard to film against the backdrop of windows...


----------



## Anthony (Nov 19, 2015)

Very nice Conny


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 19, 2015)

ayyyyy nice


----------



## Berd (Nov 20, 2015)

Gj! I love your turning style!


----------

